# Converting and Old Rayovac Flashlight to LED



## ChrisC60 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a old Rayvac flashlight with a phillip KPR102 2.4V. And for those who have had this flashlight, I have NO IDEA how my father was able to find anything. Its a very very DIM incandescent light. I love it for a few reasons, Its grippy decent sized, and waterproof..(I think) I think it would be a awesome light if it actually had some power. I've been through the Surefire and Olights. I want to try and make this one as bright as I can.

What would be the best way of converting this to a super bright LED ooor a very bright Incandescent.

My goal is atleast 200 Lumens, I would love to reach the 500-1000 Lumen Range if possible in this setup.


edit.

pics!

http://cmvisuals.smugmug.com/Chris-Cook/flashlight-project/13154925_Sdxrc#954275766_xZUd6


----------



## jhMadCow (Aug 1, 2010)

The fact that your body is made of plastic would limit you in making a really bright LED, because you need the heat conductivity of metal to help draw heat away from the heatsink which the LED is mounted to. 

This is just a thought, but maybe you could do the same thing I and many others have done with the MAG lights and made a ROP (Roar of the Pelican). Look around at that light, the problem I am seeing though is finding a reflector for it, because the plastic one will melt, along with the lens. You can find lenses of various sizes made of glass, so that won't be too bad.

Good luck, but if you want a simpler really bright build, look at getting a maglite and doing a ROP.


----------



## jasonck08 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea, the plastic body will not get you very far. Your best bet would be to spend $15-20 on a 3D maglite and do a P7 mod. Will set you back $20 (LED) + $15 heatsink + some misc parts like wire and solder.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 3, 2010)

While it won't be anywhere near 200lm, you could always take one of the dorcy LED PR bulbs and swap out the old luxeon I for a seoul p4. It will definitely make the old light usable.


----------



## ChrisC60 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe the best route would be to just find a brighter ican bulb?

With the plastic body and lens i'm guessing I can't go to bright with the LED after all. =/ I wouldn't mind to make it light worth to just have around the house anyways, its free and i'm on a low budget.


----------



## PCC (Aug 5, 2010)

With a plastic host I would go with a PR flange LED drop-in. You got more light for a longer period of time in the same host. The plastic lens would melt from a higher power incan bulb compared to a high power LED.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 5, 2010)

just fill the head with 5mm's.

Or put a heatsink in the head, use a high-power LED, and do without a reflector for a pure flood light

I have a plastic Rayovac Workhorse. Conversion to LED: remove batteries, insert Surefire 6P, replace head. :tinfoil:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> just fill the head with 5mm's.
> 
> Or put a heatsink in the head, use a high-power LED, and do without a reflector for a pure flood light
> 
> I have a plastic Rayovac Workhorse. Conversion to LED: remove batteries, insert Surefire 6P, replace head. :tinfoil:



I took an old plastic Rayovac Roughneck 2D flashlight and reamed out the pr bulb holder and filed the metal reflector a little and installed a mag 2D LED dropin and gave the light new life. PR based LED dropins are getting hard to find cheap and nobody is making them with up to date LEDs.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Try a 6AA-2D battery carrier and a 5cell Mag xenon bulb, decent output and not too much heat.


----------

